# Mac operating system Mavericks



## bigb (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a MacBook Pro laptop. I installed the new operating system Mavericks. I received a message when Mavericks was installed saying the printer drivers were incompatible with the new operating system. I have a Canon laser printer. So I went to the Canon site and downloaded its latest drivers. Still the printer wouldn't work. So I called Canon and worked on the problem with a tech person. We kept getting the error message: filter failed. The tech at Canon said the problem was with Mavericks and not with the Canon drivers. Any suggestions on fixing the problem? I don't know of any way to contact Apple without paying for help, even when it's a problem with their software.
Thanks, big b


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Is "filter failed" the only message you get? If possible, please post the *complete* error message since that might provide clues as to what is failing. I believe Mac OS X uses CUPS for printing, so it might be a CUPS issue.

What is the model number of your Canon printer?

Peace...


----------



## bigb (Aug 21, 2007)

The "filter failed" is the only error message I get. My printer is an ImageClass MF4350d black and white Canon.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

See if the information in this thread helps:

https://discussions.apple.com/message/23892604#23892604

Peace...


----------

